

Ask HN: Metrics to estimate app development? - jaspalsawhney

I'm trying to find out if there are any estimates available to estimate mobile app development. Any Pointers?<p>I can be reached at jaspal.sawhney@gmail.com
======
devmonk
Roughly a few-several months on average to develop, I suppose, but it depends
on the app.

Estimate the tasks that are involved in the development yourself (a wild guess
on the large side). Do the development. Measure the differences in the tasks
as a multiplier.

Now, throw out all of that.

Repeat, but this time whenever you repeat the same process, determine the
multiplier average across your tasks. It will almost always take N times more
than you think it will after you have some level of confidence with it, and if
you keep estimating the same way, you can always multiple your first estimate
with the 2-3 times (or whatever your N is).

Note: I've seen that for iOS apps, it will require a lot of overhead including
memory debugging and getting through Apple's approval process, so it's not
just about development tasks. The cycle of having to go through the approval
process can be weeks or a few months (or more/or never!) the first time,
depending on your app.

